# Tilting arbor router table?



## martrix (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi, short time reader, first time poster.  

Since I am in the throes of planning/designing a router table, I though this might be a good place to get some design tips.

I am planning on building a router table that will incorporate a motorized lift and a 45° tilting arbor, much like a tilting arbor shaper/spindle moulder. The router will also be a variable speed unit (8000-26000 rpm).

Does anyone know if something like this has been attempted before?
I am aware of the Eagle Lake motorized lift. Cheers martrix.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

In order to get a router to tilt 45deg. you're going to need some mighty long bits that aren't available. Instead, use 45deg bits.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

G'day mate and welcome to the Router Forums. Always nice to have an Aussie join the forum. We have many members from Oz, Hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodhaven.com has the 'angle ease' and the mini angle ease

http://www.woodhaven.com/Category.asp?Id=284


----------



## martrix (Nov 3, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> In order to get a router to tilt 45deg. you're going to need some mighty long bits that aren't available. Instead, use 45deg bits.


Hi Mike, the way I am thinking of mounting the router will be minus the base, so the collet should be able to reach the top surface of the table top.

However on the 45°, extension of the bit may very well be a problem. Its all just refining of ideas in the head at the moment as I need something to keep my mind occupied at work.


----------



## martrix (Nov 3, 2007)

kp91 said:


> has the 'angle ease' and the mini angle ease


Hi Doug, thanks for the link. That actually looks very similar to what I had in mind.

Do you know what that angle ease is made from? Is it a plastic or aluminum?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome...


----------



## martrix (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, well it seems after some searching that a tilting arbor router table has not been attempted before. Possibly for a good reason.  

Should be an interesting challenge.

This will also make things a little extra tricky. I am using a 30mm (1 1/4"?) thick clear acrylic top for the table so it will be see through.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All you need is 1/4-5/16 " (6-9mm) thickness for the top. That top is too thick. You will be unable to raise the router up all the way, UNLESS you plan to mill the material from the underside of the top, or use an insert in it.

I'm wondering how easy it will be to slide the material over that acrylic. Doesn't that stuff tend to cause friction?


----------



## martrix (Nov 3, 2007)

AxlMyk said:


> All you need is 1/4-5/16 " (6-9mm) thickness for the top. That top is too thick. You will be unable to raise the router up all the way, UNLESS you plan to mill the material from the underside of the top, or use an insert in it.
> 
> I'm wondering how easy it will be to slide the material over that acrylic. Doesn't that stuff tend to cause friction?


The router base will not be used to mount the router. The router will be mounted at and around the handle section.

I will use an auto wax or maybe Plexus acrylic cleaner which leaves a slippery anti-static surface on the top.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

martrix said:


> The router base will not be used to mount the router. The router will be mounted at and around the handle section.


I guess I don't follow you on that.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I was thinking that this request for "tilting arbor routing table" is not such a, "beginners'" question. All of the plates I have seen are approximately 9 x 12. They all mount "flat" to the router table surface.

Here is a link to Matthias Wandel who uses a tilting arbor router for a Curved Window Moulding.

Making curved molding

How would you place a molding around a curved, or arched window ?

Inquiring minds want to know. 

Router Forum members must have a easier way to do this !


----------



## Alan M (Mar 29, 2010)

i am thinking of making a tilting router table from and old job site portable table saw. i am getting a broken ( or nearly broke, it cant be great if it was replaced) one this weekend. i havent seen it yet . i plan on taking aveything off exept the rise and fall mechanism and the tilting meckanism. then get a router moter (one for a seperate base) and mount that to the side of the mechanism. hopefully the mechanism will allow the router to rise and fall easily and tilt. 
i should hopefully have a good top with miterslots . 
i will post a new thread on this when i get the saw. 
what do you think.will it work


----------

